# Sound trigger modules



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm wondering if there is a module I can use in my audio setup that can trigger a nice big whump whenever a certain sound is heard. Whenever someone gets hit by a shell or any other debilitating object in Mario Kart Wii, I want them to feel it as well. Can this be done or am I crazy?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You can go for a  Tactile Transducer  which can emulate the thumps and shake your sofa for example, I have also moved the thread to a more apporiate forum area.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't think that this forum is more appropriate. There is no initial bass sound that is emitted when one gets hit. I just want something that is triggered by a certain sound in the mid range. THEN it would create a 25hz WHUMP.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

OK, I have moved it back to where it was originally posted.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

SinCron said:


> I don't think that this forum is more appropriate. There is no initial bass sound that is emitted when one gets hit. I just want something that is triggered by a certain sound in the mid range. THEN it would create a 25hz WHUMP.


I know of no such device that does this. It would be so unnatural sounding and feeling, I don't think anyone would know how to market it.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I feel so stupid for not thinking of this sooner but I can just use the vibration module because if you ever get hit, the controller vibrates. Once the signal is sent that causes the vibration, it triggers a sound module that replays an explosion or something. I can't really think this out. Not much sleep lately.


----------

